# invitation/card maker for mac?



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 

I was wondering if you can suggest an invitation maker for mac. Windows has MS Publisher (its pretty crappy though :lmao: ) what does Mac have? I tried iPhoto but its a little bit too simple (the design) for a formal invitation. 

Anyone have or tried a great program for this situation. Something free, something cheap or something expensive. I prefer something free though  but something cheap and a little bit expensive is OK...


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Print Shop for Mac, or pages, part of iWork. If you have a recent Mac you may have a demo of Pages you can play with.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Pelao said:


> Print Shop for Mac, or pages, part of iWork. If you have a recent Mac you may have a demo of Pages you can play with.



What are the restriction for Pages trial? I did a clean install and didn't include that but I'm going to reinstall it to try it out.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Aero said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you can suggest an invitation maker for mac. Windows has MS Publisher (its pretty crappy though :lmao: ) what does Mac have? I tried iPhoto but its a little bit too simple (the design) for a formal invitation.
> 
> Anyone have or tried a great program for this situation. Something free, something cheap or something expensive. I prefer something free though  but something cheap and a little bit expensive is OK...<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


My wife uses print shop


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

gridtalker said:


> My wife uses print shop


Anyone knows where to buy paint shop for mac in the GTA?


----------

